# Costs of building a kit home?



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

I need all your help and opinions please.

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Casas prefabricadas en Las Palmas. Venta de casas prefabricadas de segunda mano en Las Palmas. casas prefabricadas de ocasión a los mejores precios.

They look to cheap to me. What's the catch?

And how much money on permits will I have to pay if I go that route?

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheap? You need the land. Note they don't show any interior photos. Unless you're happy living in a wooden cabin you'll spend more on the interior.

The catch is you can almost buy an apartment in some areas for that money.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Cheap? You need the land. Note they don't show any interior photos. Unless you're happy living in a wooden cabin you'll spend more on the interior.
> 
> The catch is you can almost buy an apartment in some areas for that money.



Yes I noted all that, but a piso isn't a chalet.

I haven't looked yet at the land price in Las Palmas though...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You're right. It'll likely be easier to resell a piso then a wooden cabin.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

NickZ said:


> You're right. It'll likely be easier to resell a piso then a wooden cabin.


Well I don't know about that but nowhere I said that it had to be made of wood.

It appears over there they only make them with wood though. 

Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I suspect planning permission would come into it too, no point buying something you couldn't build to begin with although I have seen a number of already completed chalets on the market.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> I suspect planning permission would come into it too, no point buying something you couldn't build to begin with although I have seen a number of already completed chalets on the market.


I think in some areas those types of cabin don't need full planning permission because they are considered to be movables (muebles) rather than immovables (inmuebles). For the same reason they may also be exempt from IBI (Impuesto sobre Bienes Inmuebles).


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lonely said:


> Well I don't know about that but nowhere I said that it had to be made of wood.
> 
> It appears over there they only make them with wood though.
> 
> Thanks


Google "chalets prefabricados" and you'll see plenty of non-wood prefab homes:

Casas únicas – Proyectos, Planos y Construccion de Casas | Grupo Mera

Chalets Prefabricados Grupo Artipyme

They tend to use wooden frames though (which has pros and cons)

However you may well find a "traditional" builder will be surprisingly cheap these days


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Chopera said:


> I think in some areas those types of cabin don't need full planning permission because they are considered to be movables (muebles) rather than immovables (inmuebles). For the same reason they may also be exempt from IBI (Impuesto sobre Bienes Inmuebles).


I guess that is a reasonable assumption, I'd definitely want to know in advance though exactly all the in's and out's before even considering it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> I guess that is a reasonable assumption, I'd definitely want to know in advance though exactly all the in's and out's before even considering it.


and you need to check on the incidence of termites and other wood borers in the area.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Becoming quite popular around here with Spaniards. I can think of about 20. 
here you would still need an architects proyecto as any concrete base over 2m2 does ( yes even for a shed/dog kennel ) Also it would have to comply with the requirements here that the ground floor is a minimum of 60cm from the ground around it . (Prevent Flooding)
If you already own the land then it is a far cheaper way of constructing. There's quite a few companies operating out of Murcia & surrounding area that supply & install.

There's a bloke up the road having one built at the moment & i think it set him back 20k + the groundworks, then add on electrics & plumbing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I believe there are issues about the insurance. A while ago someone posted about this. He was unable to find a company that'd insure the house.
One of my BIL's inherited a wooden house (beautiful) and it's not insured.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I believe there are issues about the insurance. A while ago someone posted about this. He was unable to find a company that'd insure the house.
> One of my BIL's inherited a wooden house (beautiful) and it's not insured.


If it is considered to be movable then you won't be able to get a mortgage either.


----------

